# 3 Piece Sectional Staff



## goramsteelfist (May 30, 2003)

Can anyone point me in the direction of Katas for the 3 Piece Sectional Staff?


----------



## 7starmantis (May 30, 2003)

Forgive me if my ignorance shows here, however I do not know much about MA systems outside of CMA. The sum gi quan or three sectional staff is a weapon used in traditional Chinese Martial Arts. You may try looking at the Chinese MA forum, however it would be hard to find someone willing to show you a form without having taught you for quit a while.  There may be other systems that use a 3 sectional staff that I am not aware of, but this is the extent of my knowledge.

7sm


----------



## goramsteelfist (May 30, 2003)

Thank you for your reply.  I understand your point.  It saddens me to hear it is common for Martial Artists to not be too willing to share.  I will just have to create my own Katas.  
Be Strong and Pure.


----------



## tonbo (Jun 2, 2003)

goramsteelfist:

It's not necessarily that martial artists are not willing to share.  It's just very difficult, in most cases, to describe forms or weapons techniques to someone who has not trained in a particular style or a weapon.  For example:  I have taught Kenpo for years, and over that time, have worked with a few weapons forms.  I do best when I can teach someone directly, especially when they have a common point of reference.

The second way to do things, if you have no other way to learn, would be to pick up a video on the weapon, and learn the basics.  Once you get those down (assuming you have a martial background, of course!!), then you should be able to put together at least a simple kata/form by stringing some of the basics together. 

As you play and progress with the weapon, it would be increasingly more advantageous to get with others who already know it.  Once you have a good feel for the weapon in its historical context (ie how it was used, how the katas were developed, etc.) and how it is used in its art, you can "adapt" it to your art.  However, as with most other martial arts warnings, I would stress learning the basics as best you can, preferably with some supervision--just to make sure that you get the basics down.

Anyway, I don't think I'm telling you anything that you don't already know.  Here is a link for at least one starting point, where you can get a "how-to" video along with a soft foam three-section staff:  


Video/three-section-staff kit 

Give it a try, and let me know what you find!!

Peace--


----------



## goramsteelfist (Jun 5, 2003)

Thank you for taking the time to explain this.  I understand better now. 
As you guessed I have had training in weapons but have long since been without a Sensei mostly due to the pressures of raising a family etc.  I am getting back into it now my children are getting older (only one at home now).


----------



## Blindside (Jun 5, 2003)

Also try:

http://www.4martialartssupplies.com/tc3sectionstaffsnvideo.html

This instructor is a wushu instructor, so much of what she teaches is very showy.  I haven't seen this video though I have seen others by the same instructor.  If it follows the same pattern as other videos it will teach you a form by breaking it up into technique pieces.

good luck,

Lamont


----------



## redfive (Jun 6, 2003)

I got a 3 sectional staff many years ago, Just for fun. I found a book called  "Techniques and forms of the Three Sectional Staff" by kam Yuen. Its a  very good book. It takes you through all the basic movements and then starts you into the forms. I'm very good with Nunchaku and thought the 3-staff would be easy to pic up. "its hard. You now have two loose ends two worry about.
 I suggest you wear head gear too. The good thing is that when you hold a end in each hand, alot of the stick fighting techniques can be applied " doble beston". Its a very fun weapon, and a  good party pleaser. 

                       Your friend in the Combative Arts, Redfive


----------



## shrek (Dec 26, 2006)

Getting proper instruction is the best method of learning, but since distance/time/lack of sensei are realities, there are two other options, one smart & one painful...

Buy a soft foam practice set or make one yourself.  Play with it until you figure out how not to hit yourself with it.  Upside, no-pain training and a long learning curve.  Downside, soft foam makes one less serious about what one is doing.

Buy a 3-section staff made of oak.  Get a feel for how it moves by applying a kata that you already know to it.  If you screw up, it will let you know in a most certain manner.  Upside, you will learn quickly what is a wrong move.  Downside...multiple contusions &/or hospital visits 

Either way, watch a few vids if you can't find a teacher.  I enjoyed Fearless with Jet Li, he moves well with the 3-section staff.  There are also quite a few training vids available


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 26, 2006)

Knees guards are good too! One of the worst things is not learning how to start anything or using it, it's how to stop! We have one on the club and it's not for the faint hearted lol!  heads, knees and worse (on the men) have been damaged! Good luck!


----------

